#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Modelo de proposta comercial.

## Walfredo

Estou precisando encarecidamente de modelos de proposta comercial, estou prestes a fechar um grande negócio e gostaria de obter a ajuda dos mais experientes.

Irei desenvolver toda a parte visual de uma agência de turismo, ou melhor, irei desenvolver um novo site haja visto que o atual deve ter sido feito pelo filho da visinha ou pelo sobrinho da copeira.

Todos os modelos de propostas serão bem vindos.

Podem ser enviados para [email protected]

Muito obrigado.

Atenciosamente.
Walfredo de Sá.

----------

